

Automation Alone Isn’t Killing Jobs - Futurebot
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/06/business/automation-alone-isnt-killing-jobs.html?referrer=&_r=0

======
transfire
Mostly we have been making up for these jobs with bureaucracies. Government
keeps growing.

